# Solved: MacBook Pro frozen blue screen



## Farmgirl22

I have been having some trouble getting my MacBook Pro to start up in the mornings. Sometimes it will freeze up on a blue screen, and I have to hold down on the power button to force it to shut down and then power it up again. Usually this works the first time, but today I had to restart a couple of times before anything would happen. What does this mean??

Does it have anything to do with another thing that has recently started happening: My lid on the laptop gets closed when I am not using it. When I reopen it, it has started to act like it is restarting MAC OSX...It didn't used to do that, is this part of the problem too? Is all this stuff normal? Do I have a virus or something???


----------



## Farmgirl22

Bump!!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Bump!!


----------



## Headrush

Have you tried starting in Safe mode?

http://www.informit.com/guides/content.asp?g=mac&seqNum=57&rl=1


----------



## Farmgirl22

Yes, I've tried that now like they said. Unfortunately, it didn't do anything for my problem...I thought there for a couple of days that it had, but then this morning...it did it again.


----------



## Headrush

You thought for a couple days it worked, so it was booting?
I'm more interested if it always boots in safe mode? Do you EVER get the blue screen when starting in safe mode?

This is just an initial step to try to determine whether this is hardware or software related.


----------



## shyataroo

get the installation disk, start up using that (press and hold C until the OS X loading screen appears)


----------



## Farmgirl22

Headrush said:


> You thought for a couple days it worked, so it was booting?
> I'm more interested if it always boots in safe mode? Do you EVER get the blue screen when starting in safe mode?
> 
> This is just an initial step to try to determine whether this is hardware or software related.


How many times do I have to start in Safe Mode to determine if I ever get the screen?? I've only done it twice, but it didn't do it then. However, it doesn't ALWAYS lock up on the blue screen in normal mode, it's just sometimes...prolly about every 3rd time to every other time...not necessarily in a pattern per se, just as an average...However, yes, for a couple of days, it seemed as though it was going to quit doing the freeze thing.


----------



## Farmgirl22

shyataroo said:


> get the installation disk, start up using that (press and hold C until the OS X loading screen appears)


Won't this make me lose all my data?


----------



## Endemix

if it always boots fine in safeboot then check startup items and fonts

hd/library/startupitems - put this folder on your desktop
home/library/preferences/com.apple.loginwindow.plist - put this on your desktop
home/library/fonts - these are user installed fonts, pull this folder to desktop as well

this isnt going to negatively affect your system and if your system never boots to a bluescreen (frozen) after you pull those items then you know it was a startup item or font causing the issue... could also be why your computer doesn't wake from sleep (startup item hanging in the background)

safeboot disables that stuff i mentioned so is safeboot always works thats what it could be. if that problem happens in safeboot you may want to archive and install your computer (preserving user and network settings).... you will not lose any of your data this way


----------



## Farmgirl22

Got it to work just fine now...Thanks guys!!!


----------



## MSM Hobbes

Farmgirl22 said:


> Got it to work just fine now...Thanks guys!!!


What did you finally do to get it to work properly?

There was a reported issue w/ something similar to this on the MB and MBP - have you called Apple Care [if you still have it under such]?

Are all your firmwares, etc. all up to date too?


----------



## Farmgirl22

MSM Hobbes said:


> What did you finally do to get it to work properly?
> 
> There was a reported issue w/ something similar to this on the MB and MBP - have you called Apple Care [if you still have it under such]?
> 
> Are all your firmwares, etc. all up to date too?


All my stuff is up to date, I've been checking manually for updates, since the automatic thing only seems to work for Java and iTunes.

And actually when I called about my speakers yesterday, I asked the lady about it, and she told me how to use the first install disk and start in safe mode. Which someone on here told me to do both, but not simultaneously. After that, I checked the permissions, and then verified something or other, and restarted it twice--once to get the disk out in a certain way (it involved using the "mouse" key at the bottom of the trackpad to eject the disk), and then restarting it again for good measure I guess. Make sense?? It was rather confusing and almost seemed to border on ridiculous, but my computer starts up about 3x faster, and hasn't hung up on the blue screen yet.

Honestly, since I followed someone on here's advice it hasn't hung up on the blue screen, but after yesterday it goes through the startup process much faster, although, since I just did the same basic thing, with a little more added in, I think that's what sped up the process.

I hope that helps you.


----------

